# Jailers/Prisoners or Cops/Robbers party game ideas?



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what you are looking for, but if you are trying to think of specific objectives for obtaining points I have a few ideas; for the prisoners - making a shank, smuggling in contraband, finding a list of ingredients needed to make jail hooch (sugar packets, orange juice and an alcohol swab, plus a container to hold it), getting a tattoo. Not sure if you are having guards, I have some ideas for them as well. You could have "shake down's", where a member of one team can pick a member of the opposite team and check all their pockets, make them take off their shoes and so on to check for contraband.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Another cool game is called Jail Break. Decorate a chair with chains, or handcuffs or if you are cfraty make a PVC jail cell. Guests can have "The Sherrif" or "Warden" arrest any party goer for $1. The Sherrif then gets the guest, tells them they are under arrest and they get put in the chair. They can leave when someone bails them out or in 10 mins. Then you charge $2 for bail. We charged $5 one year for bail because all the $$$ was going to charity. People get into it oddly enough. Especially when there is alcohol present and $ is going to a good cause.


----------

